# Injectable TNE/Dbol/Anadrol 150mg/ml



## KingLinc

Here is a recipe for Tne/dbol/anadrol 150mg/ml for a 500ml batch

MCT Oil :327ml

Anadrol : 25g

dbol : 25g

Test base :25g

BA: 10ml 2%

BB :100ml 20%

Before you make this, know your melting points and what temperature  to cook it at.


----------



## BrooklynBorn

Is an oven useable. It’s fancy. You can  have surround rather than top heat etc. anyway to use this? Also and turbinol injectsble instructions? Thanks


----------

